# thinking about a tattoo



## kmaben (Apr 28, 2013)

So does anyone have tattoos? Are there any regrets? Issues that arose? I've been googeling what to look for in a parlor for cleanliness and such. Lets face it I'm a Medic. I CAN imagine anything and everything you can catch.
I'm debating on where to put it as well. I know if you gain or lose weight it can change your tattoo but by how much? Plus I also dont want it to terribly visible to the public. I'm thinking my hip because then I can see it too.
I hate getting shots and turn into the worlds biggest drama queen even though I have a relative high tolerance for pain. Is this going to totally freak me out? I want something smaller like a couple of inches.
Just curious at to any input you may have.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a tattoo from shoulder to shoulder across my back..it feels like someone scraping a finger nail agenst your skin really hard over and over again..so its annoying but not horrible (this coming from someone who hates needles and cried when I had to get an IV ).

I chose my back..cuz that is where my design fit best 

a few tips:

shop around... go to as many tattoo artists as you can find..tell them about your idea and location you are wanting..if something feels off about the shop dont go..if it even smells bad or off to you dont go. 
go to someone you feel like you can trust!!

Ignore price!!!!! I cannot stress this enough..cheaper is not better..finding an artist you like is a higher priority 

dont just get a tat cuz you think it looks nice...or do...but let it have some meaning..even if its just to remember how far you have come. 

dont pick from the book!!!!!!!!! 

have a friend draw you something...OR even better yet pitch your idea to the artist and let them draw it 

Hips fluctuate in size with weight gain or loss.

I have no regrets with y 4 hours of ink at over about 105 $ an hour. 
take your time!! 

^_^ hope that helps.....I plan to get many more tats.

almost forgot..
ask them what type of ink they use..and ask them the practices of needle use for them...( they should always be using a NEW needle between patients )..its not rude to ask about cleaning practices..if they get grump about it move on..no point in risking an infection.

go home and google the type of ink they use..some of that stuff can be pretty bad.

..colors have more risks of reaction. 
...ok I think thats all for now ^_^


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think some tattoos are quite tasteful and I would like one. Now of only someone would drug me and drag me to the parlor, but I'm terribly terrified of needles!!!!! I always pass out or throw up! So I could never get one. Plus my grandma would kill me lol. If I had to get one I would want a tattoo of my boxer's paw print and I think it would be über cool to put it on the palm of my hands. Not like I'm ever going to have some kind of special job or be president. I just want to be an animal trainer. However I can imagine getting super old and nastyyyy! But might as well do what makes you happy. Also, I watch a lot of "worst tattoos" so you want to make sure you know what you want and you got to find an awesome artist who uses good quality inks and who knows what they're doing otherwise it will fade within a yr


----------



## whitelop (Apr 28, 2013)

I have 2 tattoos. I have a heart on my back, its smaller and really cute, its got some swirlies and stuff. I also have a line of stars on my foot. 
My foot was the first one I got, when I was 18 and I got my heart when I was 21. 

They say that feet hurt the most because there are a ton of bones and stuff. It didn't hurt that bad. I would say that the only thing that hurts when whey they go back over it with a color or to shade, because its already open and raw. Then they put the cleaner stuff on it and it feels SO good. 
My back didn't hurt at all, took like 5 minutes to do. I was laughing and talking when he was doing it and he was like "okay we're done" I was like "whoa, that was nothing!" haha. 

Like Kaosu said, make sure you find someone who does nice work and price shouldn't be an issue. Make sure you see them get the needles out of the sealed packages and make sure they wash their hands and wear gloves. They should be taking everything out of fresh packaging and using plastic to cover everything. If they know its your first tattoo most artists will explain the process of what they're doing when they're setting up and show you what they're doing. 
As for placement, maybe on your back or somewhere like that. I like the one on my foot because as soon as you put a shoe on...no tattoo. But you can show it off with flip flops or whatever. But if you're going to get a foot tattoo, make sure that you can keep a shoe off of it for a few days because the shoe or sock will pull the ink out of your foot. 
Or if you put it on your side or something, just wear loose clothes or your back wear a tank top. 

After you get one, there is a lot of talk about what to put on it while you're healing. I bought tattoo goo, its this green really good smelling stuff, you coat it on the tat and it makes it feel so good! I love the way it smells. But you can put A&D ointment on it or a lotion that I can't remember the name of. You just want to keep it clean and wash it in the shower and then coat it with whatever your putting on it and don't let it dry out. 

I personally love tattoos as long as they're well done. I can't wait to get more, I just can't find what I want next. Actually, I'll get my foot reworked and stuff added to it. 

My husband has a HUGE back piece, its all black and white. Its beautiful. We put tattoo goo on it and it healed really nicely. 
Just pick something that means something to you and something that you can look at for the rest of your life!


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 28, 2013)

I've got a big leg piece, a line of poetry across my rib cage, and I'm getting another one on my collarbone (I'm prepared for how bad that's gonna hurt) over the summer. All of them are in places that are easily concealed my professional clothes, or by jeans and a t shirt. They're only visible if I choose to show them off, either with shorts, a bikini top, or my new one that I'm getting, a tank top. 
Best way to find an artist is to talk to people who have really cool tattoos and ask where they got them. Then if they say somewhere within your range of where you'd go, you want to ask them about the shop, stuff like that. I've got a great place in Austin if you'd wanna come that far; if you would, hit me up.

My rule with tattoos is when I have a design I want, I let myself think about it for six months before I get it. If that still seems like a good idea; the design hasn't changed and the placement hasn't changed after six months, it's a go. Especially if it's going to be somewhere that people will be able to see; the rib cage one was a little bit more impulsive...I only thought about that one for about two weeks before I did it, but it's also the one that no one knows I have unless I lift up my shirt to show them!


----------



## PaGal (Apr 28, 2013)

I have seven in all different areas. I can cover them when I feel it is necessary. The hardest to cover are the arms and that comes into play when it is hot. The ones on my arms are done in black ink so I can't wear something gauzy and them not be seen. It's very rare for me to feel I need to cover them. If people want to judge me because I have tattoos then let them.

I have never regretted mine and doubt that I ever will. The first one I got I picked out of a book and even that I do not regret. I look at it as I do mistakes I have made in my life, they have got me to where I am today and have made me who I am. Every tat (but the one) I have was an idea I came up with on my own. Some have special meanings others I just find pretty but all but my first are a one of a kind because I alone came up with them. Some I drew out myself, some the artist drew based on my description of what I wanted.

The owner of the place I went to greeted me upon walking in. He showed me all around, showed me the equipment and explained their sterilization procedures, the use of a new needle with each person, etc. At that time I was just thinking about it and I had explained that. The two guys their, one tattooed and both did piercings really looked the part: big biker looking types, long hair, piercings and tattoos every where. Two of the nicest guys you could ever meet. 

If you mention your fear of needles and they are good at what they do they should be good at reassuring you. It may not help you feel better but if they are good they should attempt to make you feel more at ease. Don't be embarrassed, heck I twice passed out getting piercings and they were great about it.

Ask people you come across about theirs. From my experience most people are more than willing to talk about theirs and their experiences. As far as the pain goes, it does not feel like repeatedly being given a shot. It does feel more like being scratched by a needle. If looking at the needle is a problem then try not to. If it's just a needle you fear but can handle pain at all you should be good. My sister is a baby when it comes to pain of any kind and she got one on her ankle. You tend to feel it more on a bonier part of the body. 

The worst for me was not the pain it was the artist. He was over six foot tall and I'd say 250lbs and he was a leaner, so he leans in hard when he tattoos and leans his weight on you. I'm 98lbs and just over five feet so that was a bit much for me. With some tats we would stop and take a short break and he was more than willing to stop and take a break if I spoke up. 

The one that hurt the most when getting it done was my shoulder blade. The one that hurt the most the next day was my wrist.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to get a little black rabbit with a pirate patch over the right eye. I want a little pink dollar sign in the eye patch and debating on the words bad rabbit which has kind of become a family mantra now. I want it to look a little rough. Not a rabid or cracked out rabbit just-tough. I was talking it over with Omar and Shya is a symbol of if you get knocked down just come up swinging. His words were "You may take my eye but that's why God gave me two *itch." 
I could not stop laughing. 
I have nine months to think about it. I like that idea Qtip of mulling it over. If I could just find a place for it.
I want to be able to see it that's why I was thinking about my hip. Or maybe just under my ribs on the front side.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah that's my thing with tattoos...what's the point in getting it if I can't see it? I take all this time to get a beautiful piece of art put on my body...and just have to take people's word for it that it's there? Nope. Mine are in places visible to me. I'd never get one in a place I couldn't see. Placing depends on the type of clothes you wear and if you ever want to be able to show it off. Upper hip is a lot easier to show someone if you wanted to than rib cage.....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2013)

I tell everyone I have three--one on each leg and the other one is more like a long sleeve high neck shirt. Til I retired, a t-shirt would keep mine covered. Once they are on, they are there to stay. Look at books of their work and the cleanliness of the shop and work areas. If you know anyone that has tats that you see are artistically acceptable, ask them all the questions you can think of.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 30, 2013)

Go to I_heart_Fraggles, get her husband to do it. Kill several birds with one stone; visit Katie, get a tattoo, and steal Muppet.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 30, 2013)

I have three tattoos, two smaller ones (inner forearm and my ribs) and a large one that takes up most of my front thigh. i dont regret any of them per sayyyyy but i do know that my first one on my ribs could of been done better now that i know more about tattoos and i see a cover up or atleast some adding on in the future but its not so bad or anything that i think about it all the time lol im not ashamed of it. its just there haha
either way definitely look around and dont be afraid to be picky about the shop and artist. I live by a rule that a family friend told me; get the tattoo idea written down. location, image/text, every detail you can think of. and the reasoning. put it somewhere safe and in a year if you look at the description and you still like it and you dont want to change anything about it then go ahead and get it. otherwise keep working at it until you get an idea you love. basically youll have this for life, so if waiting a year to know you're sure if too long, then think of how long youll hate it if you get one you later regret.


----------



## Tam O Ham (May 1, 2013)

I got a tattoo years ago and I still get a little spurt of happiness whenever I catch sight of it. It was (and still is to an extent) something that meant a lot to me at the time and was a declaration of a lot of things. I also thought it over for over a year before I finally committed. It's on the back of my neck so I can hide it with my hair or show it off as I want. Be aware, as said already, that weight gain will stretch certain areas. I know a girl that got a very nice tattoo close to her hip. If she ever has a baby it's going to be something else to watch that styalized eye expand and then crinkle after the baby. My two tips are, not only should they be using a new needle but also new ink. Which means either small cups they peal the seal off of or else pouring a bit of the ink into a new container and then throwing that container away after each use. And two - 

tattoos are addictive. I have no idea why. It took me about four years to stop getting the random urge to get another one even though I had nothing in particular I wanted, though it faded as time went on. Everyone I talk to seems to have the same thing and I've noticed that very few people stop at one tattoo, often going to the point where what they're getting inked with is just silly. Be sure you want one - and then stick to your guns on just ONE. Unless you've already decided ahead of time you want more but it is something people don't tell you when you get your first one. 

And lastly, I love the 'bad bunny' idea and think it fits very well with both what you want for yourself and what you admire. I say go for it! If you need help finding the right art you might want to consider commissioning someone to draw it for you. deviantART has a lot of talent on it from amateur to professional and a great deal of them will work fairly cheap for commission. It's a good way to look through their art as well before you commission. Just remember, we'll all want pics if you do!


----------



## CosmosMomma (May 1, 2013)

I just got a tattoo about 2 months ago. It's an owl on my right forearm 

Owls have always been my thing -- They're beautiful, and their wings represent freedom, while Owls as a whole represent quiet observation, which is definitely a trait I can relate to. 

Whether it hurts or not though is dependent on your tolerance for pain. When I got mine done it was more like a steady burning. I did get "scolded" (more or less) about halfway through, because I was clenching my fist (makes it hurt more) and my arm was shaking, but I just explained to the artist that I wasn't shaking purposely and she understood.

My Owl (I named him Fly Molo, after a character in Ender's Game):
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/578034_555932137779910_1702158061_n.jpg


----------

